# MMJ for your Pet, a Survey Invitation



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2011)

A Veterinarian friend is conducting a study of how animals may benefit from the effects of cannabis. If you have any experience about this with your pet, please do him a favor and complete his brief survey.

Thanks!




edit:

The link to the survey follows in Dr. Kramer's post. 


Some sample questions:

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*What form of MM have you administered to your pet (you may select multiple answers)?*[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*Which Products in particular did you use and how much did you offer at one time (please be as specific as possible)?*[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*Why Did You Administer a MM product to your pet?*[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*What Effects did the MM have on your pet (you may select multiple answers)?*[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*Have you ever encountered any adverse/bad reactions to MM (in reference to your pet)?*[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*Do you plan on administering a MM product again to your pet in the future?*[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*Would you feel more comfortable purchasing and administering a MM product designed and dosed specifically for your pet (rather than using a human MM product)?*[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## 1oldgoat (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm dosing my dog with MMJ for Cancer. She gets a cookie/day. The Vet said to put her down last fall because of the huge mass that was in her abdomen. She got pretty wrecked the first time she tried it and I started with 1/4 cookie/day and work my way up to a full cookie over a couple months mixed in with her foot. She immediately got her appetite back and she looked like she was a younger dog even though she's 15 now and she's a large breed.

PS: I'm using MMJ oil on myself for Prostate Cancer and it seems to be working. My PSA #'s are going steadily down.


----------



## MMVet (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Guys, I just wanted to thank potroast for his help in posting this survey for me on the forum. The more surveys that I have returned to me, the more likely I will be able to get funding to do proper, scientific clinical trials with live patients (pets). Ive included a link below to an easy-to-use online google form (as people have said it much easier to fill out). Its for a good cause as Im sure many of you have had a pet that was in pain and discomfort. Please take a few minutes to fill out the survey and please try to spread the word (and the survey) by social media. Again, its a numbers game and if I only have a small response my colleagues will not take the issue seriously. I am already facing stiff resistance from other Veterinarians who are very critical of myself and the whole idea of MM for pets. Im placing my career on the line to explore this issue because I feel it&#8217;s a worthwhile cause (and I myself have a dog suffering from cancer). Thank you for your time and help!
Dr. Douglas Kramer DVM

Link to Survey: http://www.vetguru.com/2011/10/12/survey-for-medical-marijuana-use-on-pets/http://www.vetguru.com/documents/survey.doc


----------



## MMVet (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi 1oldgoat,
Thank you for sharing your experience here! This is exactly the story I have heard repeated dozens of time in the exam room. It has convinced me that MMJ does have a place in helping ease the pain of pets (my study has focused primarily on the use of MMJ on pets with terminal conditions....to increase the quality of the pets life). Could you please take the time to fill out the survey and return it to me? It will help me to define more precise dosing quantities (based on the pets body weight) and determine which form of MMJ administration is best for pets. Thank you!


----------



## Total Head (Nov 13, 2011)

bump for research. i took the survey.


----------



## diana001 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can you post some chooses to let us choose?


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 22, 2012)

Please update us with the results so far.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2012)

quick and easy, kinda like my ex wife


----------



## haloman420 (Feb 8, 2012)

I had a pitbull that would get mad if you didnt blow smoke at him. You know how the try to eat the water from a spraying hose. Picture that but blowing him smoke. LoL. I miss that old fella. He had to be put down for attacking my friends step dad. Sounds like a bad dog huh? No he did not like violence. This was about ten years ago. I was sixteen at the time. I was hangin at my friends with blacky. Blacky is the pit. the step dad starts slapping around friends mom. Dog out of nowhere starts eating guys hand to hell. I said at least it wasnt his neck. Yep good ole dog.


----------



## sso (Feb 8, 2012)

not gonna participate in the survey as the questions dont fit.

but

my cats administer cannabis to themselves (they like to come and munch bit on the leaves (and they are selective about what plant they choose (i have many strains usually (well, usually just many different members of the same strain)))

and the cats always look happy and healthy to me.

bit fat but dont get more than that (i allow them to choose when they eat and what. (thankfully they all like the same food lol (5 cats, happy accident(when id grown to love them lol))

they dont go for buds.

but then again, they´ve never been sick (apart from this time they ate alot of lucky bamboo over quite along period of time and were occasionally puking (till i learned its poisonous (And actually according to some , should have killed the cats, but didnt for some reason)))

ive never seen the cats looking high from this.

and considering how high they get from catmint (i keep a big catmint plant)

(they occasionally indulge (like 2 weeks apart(and usually only if i help bit (i can crush the leaves so much better between my fingers (its the oil they excrete when crushed that gets them high (the smell only)))


i dont think they do it for that, i think they do it for the aide greens give cats in digestion. (or something like that, its rather good to have some plain old grass or something similar growing for cats in wintertime.)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 8, 2012)

my cats do the same thing


----------



## sso (Feb 8, 2012)

beautiful cat 

yeah, they munched a seedling or 2, but stopped after i pointed out that if they would wait a bit more then they would have unlimited munchables and please leave the little ones alone lol.


----------



## WeedSavesLives (Feb 9, 2012)

Dog gets vape hits in her face multiple times a day for hip pain. Has trouble walking without it, when she feels pain she comes to me for vape. Wife has said she thinks there should be medical cannabis for animals, I agree totally.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 30, 2013)

I've just received some bad news, Dr. Kramer has died. I hope that he will be considered as a pioneer in the use of Medical Marijuana.


http://thedailygolden.com/2013/09/17/vet-guru-and-medical-marijuana-veterinarian-dr-doug-kramer-dead-at-36/


----------

